# menopur and prolactin question



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

hi, hopefully worrying myself over nothing.  During this horrible rollercoaster in ttc i've always had a high prolactin level and have been on medication for this over the years.  In our last treatment my levels were in the mid 40's and i was also put on menopur.  Since then i have read on various sites that if you suffer from prolactin problems you shouldnt use this drug.  Is mid 40's classed as low?

many thanks, Sue x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It depends on the reason for the high prolactin. If it is a pituitary tumour then there is a contraindication.
The data sheet suggests that the fertility investigations include exclusion of such conditions.

Best to speak to your consultant if you are concerned. The actual levels of concern and the diagnosis of the cause are not my area of expertise.

What units is your result in as this makes a big difference to interpretation.

This reference talks about greater than 400mU/l being high and below being normal range.

http://www.pituitary.org.uk/content/view/55/

But if it is in micrograms per litre then the reference range is different and above 25 would be high - this is from Wikipedia.

/links


----------

